# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kako s ranom od epiziotomije?

## Tata!

gdje se na Forumu piše o episiotomiji? kaj je stvarno medicinska preporuka da se rana samo čisti običnom vodom? zar nema nikakav prašak ili mast za poboljšanje zacjeljivanja?

----------


## anchie76

Evo tu se piše.  I daj čovječe malo pogledaj po forumu kakve sve podforume imamo (zamisli i ispod svakog piše opis za lakše snalaženje :shock: ) i koristi logiku za otvaranje novih tema i kud bi pripadale.

Prestani se ponašati kao da svi na ovom forumu postoje samo radi tebe.  Ako 8000 korisnika se može snaći na forumu i otvarati teme tamo gdje pripadaju, sigurna sam da možeš i ti.

----------


## Anemona

> gdje se na Forumu piše o episiotomiji? kaj je stvarno medicinska preporuka da se rana samo čisti običnom vodom? zar nema nikakav prašak ili mast za poboljšanje zacjeljivanja?


Moja je bila prilično velika, i da, obično je dovoljno prati samo vodom. Naravno, bilo bi dobro oprati uvijek nakon velike nužde.
Može se povremeno našpricati Octeinseptom, ali nije nužno stalno i često.
Mene je dugo zezao jedan šav, pa sam njega povremeno znala nakapati s Hidrogenom (onim za bebin pupak), ali samo točno taj šav.
Sažetak: najvažnija je stalna dobra higijena vodom.

----------


## anchie76

I evo jedna tema na kojoj je puno toga rečeno

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=72989

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja nisam imala epiziotomiju ali sam površinski pukla pa sam imala šav. Inače sam samo prala vodom ali sam povremeno stavila malo Byvacin spreja. Nisam ga špricala direktno nego na komadić vate za skidanje šminke pa sam natapkala ranu. Pomaže jer hladi i brže rana zaraste. Mislim da je Byvacin antibiotik pa ne treba pretjerivati, možeš našpricati i malo s Octeniseptom.

----------


## BebaBeba

Samo obicnom vodom, hladnom i poprilicno puta na dan.
Imala 3 sava, zacijelilo nakon 15 dana  :Smile:

----------

